# It's Beginning To Look A Lot Like Christmas- Christmas 2017



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Any and all things Christmas here. It has come early, and I am one happy Aubie. Hope it continues.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't like all the Christmas decorations and stuff. They're everywhere you look; crazily twinkling lights, fake trees heavy with decorations, the music... I don't celebrate Christmas.

Guess my mini rant isn't exactly out of place here.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for reminding me that i should have been clear this is for everyone. All traditions, memories, recipes etc, are welcomed.

Also it's a hard time of year before some. Circumstances, weather, different factors make it more difficult. If that is you please participate even more. And certainly not saying I am anything special or the like, but will certainly listen anytime.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

This is off-topic, but did HF crash for anybody else?


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> This is off-topic, but did HF crash for anybody else?


It's your lack of Christmas spirit that made it crash. Now get out those credit cards and redeem yourself! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't start to feel Christmassy until about the 15th of December. About then I'll go get a tree. I like Christmas to have a place that is well defined, not spread out too far. Ten days of holiday celebration is plenty.

I used to make all kinds of handmade gifts, and would cook up one side and down the other with all kinds of sweet treats. Now, I will make one batch of sugar cookies, or one tin of fudge.. It's enough.

really, that is what we need to have as our mantra . . . "It's enough".


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

mmshiro said:


> It's your lack of Christmas spirit that made it crash. Now get out those credit cards and redeem yourself! :lol:


Maybe it is. :think: Lol


BTW, aubie, I apologize for my first off-topic post. I misunderstood your post for saying that it was "all things Christmas" at _your_ place, not this thread, and just wanted to say that it's _very_ all things Christmas around here, as well... if that makes sense...


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I am ultimate scrooge till like said about 15th of december.. NO decorations before December in my book.. and this year we are putting up one 2 foot led tree ( to appease my daughter) as were packing up our decorations for the move, no other lights/ anything


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I celebrate Christmas, but I haven't put any decorations/lights up yet. No need to, it's a bit too early IMO!

Probably going to Longwood Gardens to see the lights in a few weeks.  It'll be really pretty.
Putting a little tree up, that's about it...it's still November so I'm in no rush! :lol:


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I am glad that I am not the only one who gets fed up with the commercialization of Christmas !
I also used to bake tons of different stuff, pour over appetizer receipts, haul out lots of decorations to put up both inside and outside.
Last year, I did not even put up a Christmas tree, and forget outside lights, where the cord has to be alternated between plugging in those lights and the car and truck!
We now just have a nice family dinner and get together, with presents bought only for the grandchildren.
Hubby and I each buy what we want. I know what horse stuff I want, and hubby buys some hunting or something for his metal lathe .
I send only about five Christmas cards now, by regular mail, and a few e -mails
I am actually starting to enjoy Christmas again!


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

I drive in silence now to avoid Christmas music on the radio. :shock:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Greenmeadows - Lol. I'm really lucky, as I live "close" to a country radio station. They play only the top songs in country music, and I listen to it a lot! And when the commercial breaks get too long... there's another country station that plays songs on request!

So yeah, hit the jackpot when I moved here! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If I listened to Country music all day, day in and day out, I'd die a bit inside, every day. A little bit is ok, but non-stop? gah!!!

I know this is going to earn me some 'dislikes', but I find Country music sounds all the same to me. It's the most formulaic music genre there is. A well designed computer program could write hits pretty successfully, though, apparently, that is true for almost all music (that it can be 'faked' by an artificial intelligence program quite well)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I change all of my indoor silk floral arrangements to suit the season so the wintery stuff will be coming out at the start of December - I use the meteorological calendar!!!
I don't put any Christmas decorations in the house other than a tree which will go up around the 15th. I love it because it reminds me of my childhood Christmases and those with my children when they were young, so many warm happy memories even though they're tinged with some sadness because so many of my loved ones are no longer with us.


I actually love to see all the lights and stuff around the towns and houses. Its not that much different here to the UK winter till you get to the end of December. All the green stuffs died off, the Fall colours are blowing away, everything is so dull and brown and dead so some twinkly lights in the long, cold dark evenings sort of brightens things up


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I agree all modern country music is pretty similar, but hey, that means all of it is great!  There really isn't much "new" music you can make nowadays, and kudos to whoever tries!

Regarding listening all day: my family and friends say the same, but I have a very hard time getting tired of good country songs!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha, I love Christmas. Do I think it should come before Thanksgiving? No. But I have no issues putting the lights up before bad weather hits. Thankfully we had a beautiful weekend and my husband put them up on Friday. We don't normally get a Christmas tree until after December 7th. That is my youngest brother's birthday, and we always tried to keep it separate. Not sure when we will get our tree this year. Kids are pestering me though :lol: though they were appeased with the outside lights, which my husband did a great job on.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I did actually get the tree up on Friday. Got lights on it. Haven't gotten to putting ornaments on yet.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Christmas has exploded in my office xD I put a fake tree up yesterday and a bunch of decorations. I just got more from the dollar store. It makes me happy!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I keep debating whether or not to get a tree this year. It's just me and the cat, so there's nobody really there to appreciate the view besides me! I do need to get my wreath out of the basement and put it on the door. 

I'll likely be making a lot of gifts for people this year - I started making glass tile jewelry, so that's what my sister in law, friends, and my mom will be getting! No idea what I'll do for my dad, brother, and Boyfriend yet, but it may involve making some etched beer mugs. 

Boyfriend and I are now saving up to buy our own property in a few years, something of a "halfway point" between our two locations. We agreed this year that we weren't going to go overboard, and put the money we would have spent on big gifts for one another towards our property fund


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

If you follow the tradition of hanging your Christmas tree upside down from the ceiling: where do you put the presents?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So...

I've been watching Hallmark Christmas movies since October... and uh... I sort of took our Christmas card picture already and uh... decorated some?


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

farmpony84 said:


> So...
> 
> I've been watching Hallmark Christmas movies since October... and uh... I sort of took our Christmas card picture already and uh... decorated some?


Jeez - if you were a Bed & Breakfast, I'd come! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

farmpony84 said:


> So...
> 
> I've been watching Hallmark Christmas movies since October... and uh... I sort of took our Christmas card picture already and uh... *decorated some*?


Yep, just a little; not enough for anyone to notice... ;D

Hallmark movies are the greatest! I haven't watched many lately. Do you have any recommendations for good ones?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

While we don't go hung ho decorating, DH and I do put up some decorations. We generally put up the star the weekend after Thanksgiving. This year the weather was even nice!




















DH also climbed the storage auger to replace a few lights on that star:











In years past, I have just wrapped the driveway gate in garland, but I was thrilled to find some solar string lights a couple weeks ago. I was a bit skeptical that they would work at all (they came from Big Lots and were not very expensive), but they are fantastic!











In another couple weeks we will go cut down a tree. DH tends to want a bigger one every year, but I refuse to decorate anything I can't reach from the 8' ladder.. so hopefully I can keep him reasonable.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i love this photo:


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Smilie said:


> I know what horse stuff I want, and hubby buys some hunting or something for his metal lathe .


And what horse stuff do you want this year? :smile:

I want some new Macwet gloves, and maybe some new hoof nippers.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Yep, just a little; not enough for anyone to notice... ;D
> 
> Hallmark movies are the greatest! I haven't watched many lately. Do you have any recommendations for good ones?


I've been watching Hallmark movies too!! I LOVE With Love, Christmas. The Sweetest Christmas was pretty cute too. And Coming Home For Christmas.

I may have been binge watching Hallmark all month long. #sorrynotsorry.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Does he ever tell you they are all the same? Some lady goes back home to save the farm/store and leaves behind jerk man to find old boyfriend that has stayed in hometown. They save the day in time for Christmas.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

aubie said:


> Does he ever tell you they are all the same? Some lady goes back home to save the farm/store and leaves behind jerk man to find old boyfriend that has stayed in hometown. They save the day in time for Christmas.


All. The. Time. But he lets me indulge in it anyway :lol:


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I love Christmas!! But now that I live in Argentina, where Christmas falls in the middle of summer and we usually have 30 degrees celcius on christmas day, it's just not the same... I guess it's even weirder for me as I grew up in the netherlands we do get the cold dark short days, where sweaters and candles and hot chocolate are actually a good idea xD 

I might just turn the airco way up (down?) to make it cold in the house, close the curtains, get some candles, see if that helps? lol. 

nah, christmas is about getting together with loved ones (and eating!!) just as much here as it was back home. So that's about the same. No real trees here as they would be bald within 2 days with these temperatures. Since i was little the christmas tree didnt go up till christmas eve. Here Christmas eve is when everything happens (party/presents at midnight etc), and we're usually over at my gfs family, so we dont really do a christmas tree anymore. We have a tiny fake one that we stuck in the box decorations and all last year, I think dec 15th is the day we're supposed to put it up? 

I have some cool plans for christmas surprises this year but I cant share them online just in case... I will fill you all in afterwards 

Christmas movies I watch every year (or mostly every year) are Love Actually and the Sound of Music (not sure why that one is a christmas movie, but the tv always played it around christmas when I was little so it became tradition!)

If anyone has cool cookie recipes and stuff I would love to hear them!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm a sucker for Christmas celebration. I love the lights, the food, the general good mood folks are in, and the extended time off from work.

We don't have kids, but still indulge in doing some decorating.









Even our dog got involved :wink:


















@*Luce73* - here's one of my must-make holiday cookie recipes: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/rugelach-recipe-1944318


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

@farmpony84 , your house is BEAUTIFUL! Is it a cabin or is that just the interior? Boyfriend and I are looking at building a similar house once we purchase land. We've been talking about a little cabin in the woods ever since we got together, so now we're making plans  
@egrogan - You ALSO have a gorgeous house, and I love the big Moravian star!
@DraftyAiresMum - I'm really sorry this is a such a crummy year for you guys, financial hits are so awful. Been there, done that, and worn the t-shirt. I hope you guys can at least have a good Christmas with friends and family. 
@Luce73 - I always love making White Chocolate Cranberry Oatmeal cookies, they are my favorite! I plan to make Boyfriend and I some once we finish our weigh-in for the Diet Bet thing we're doing.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@tinyliny - Thanks! The truck pix are my favorites, Husband is not as crazy about them... We tried to do them in front of the horses but they were very not cooperative!
@Drafty - that does really suck but good golly the memories that you are making! I bet they will end up being some of your fondest ones (in years to come).
@egrogan.... Nobodies house should be that clean! It's just not fair! This is the ONE time a year that my house is even clean!
@Mulefeather - it is a log cabin. The company we went with is called southland log homes. We didn't buy a package so we ended up spending more money because we wanted it all on one floor (well - on a basement but the bedrooms are all on one floor).


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

All of yalls pictures are so good.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I haven't "done" Christmas since I lost my son in a car accident 24 years ago. I was a single mom so we kept things simple and remembered the real reason for the holiday. We had a tree and many of the decorations, for the tree and set around the house, were everything he made from Kindergarten up thru high school, much to his joyful embarrassment

My brother generally drives down for Thanksgiving but he and his family (they are almost as bad as the Griswolds, lol) are coming for Christmas this year. That, in and of itself, is the celebration because they still live "up home", 900 miles away.

No decorations and no gifts but enough food that we will all have to go on diets well before the New Year rings in.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Walk,. did you lose him near Christmas? I know that for folks who do lose loved ones near the holidays, it can have a whole different meaning.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Walk- I am sorry to hear that. Wish I had better words. May their visit and holiday meal be extra special this year.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Walkin, I hope having your family over this year will make it a happy, if bittersweet, time.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> . We fixed both places with duct tape.


 Go to Wally and find this stuff 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/KIWI-Cam...5&wl11=local&wl12=140567508&wl13=1455&veh=sem
spray it around the tears and all seams, it works like magic. I have a tent that is probably 12 years old that I still use in all weather, and has never leaked. I pull it out give it a fresh going over, and its good for another season ( I hunt out of it for days/weeks at a time).


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Were it up to me, we would not start celebrating until the 24th. Then we would party progressively harder until Twelfth Night / Three Kings Day / Epiphany. But, hereabouts, folks start celebrating Christmas with the onset of the BER months, SeptemBER, OctoBER, etc. The decorations can get rather gaudy. I'm seeing a lot of Western style, mass produced decorations these days. But the Filipino style Christmas star still seems to be the most popular. 

This is the one our caretaker has hung on the Native style house up on our ranch. 
Christmas decorations at Inner Earth. by Paul McKee, on Flickr

And this is one his youngest child made out of recycled soft drink bottles.
image by Paul McKee, on Flickr

We passed through the flower shop district of Manila recently. These are another traditional Christmas decoration here. Leafless hardwood trees, painted white. These will be decorated by whoever buys them.
Traditional Filipino Christmas decorations. by Paul McKee, on Flickr


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok it's time for Christmas songs. Let's hear/ post some of your favorites.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

When I was little my folks had this Christmas album they played every year. This is one of the songs I like to hear every year. Actually the whole thing is pretty good.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I should have added I didn't know it then but part of why I like it, is that it had a horse on it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I love the statler brothers!


----------



## Eggyemi04 (Jul 26, 2017)

&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

This one made the rounds last year. So if you missed it, it's very moving.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's sweet. Truly well done. 

If you've ever dealt with a "special needs " child before then you might know , truly, how much work goes into getting a group of such persons to sing together. Or, to get one such child to prosper. 
And not become a statistic. A lost child. Or . . .


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow Aubie. That was phenomenal and gave me legit chills. I'm going to have to share that on Facebook. I love listening to versions that usually don't make mainstream, and that was just.... wow.

This one has been mine and my dad's favorite for the last few years. I also enjoy listening to Trans Siberian Orchestra; I saw them in concert one year and I MUST see them again.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I adore Christmas - pretty lights, sparkly ornaments, people helping people, happy childhood memories with my late parents and new memories I'm creating with my own little family!


There is so much crap in the world, December is my opportunity to escape into a magical fairy tale. Plus it's dark when I leave for work, dark when I arrive home, and pulling up to my home with lights on my roof line and front porch pillars, and a tree shining in the big window makes me smile.


My first tree was up the weekend before Thanksgiving. Thanksgiving décor then made way for my winter wonderland of a home (despite it being 80°F in TX) and this weekend we'll put up trees in my master bedroom and my 12 yr old son's room. He's old enough to know that we are all Santa, and we embrace the job of spreading holiday love & cheer. Plenty of opportunities to teach him how to give to and serve others this month and throughout the year.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok let's get to the good stuff- presents. What do you want this year? Odds of getting? 

Have you been naughty or nice this year?

When do you do the bulk of present opening? Christmas Eve or Day? - for other traditions please include.

For me when I was little we went to my Grandparents little farm I have spoken of them before. Lots of food and presents( just because of number of people. Getting picked to be a present passer outer was a huge deal. ( had to be old enough to read name tags, meant growing up) 
At thanksgiving the adults/ kids drew names so that was a present. Everyone got the same from my Grandparents. Another milestone now as when you crossed over to the adult gift. So you got the belt or wallet instead of the toy. 

As I got older the biggest part of the Joy for me wa watching them get theirs. They would sit in their chairs and the presents would just pile up. I guess I noticed my Pap Paws presents more looking back. He got lots of tools, always the latest gadgets. Shirts I remember. I remember on occasions during the year if he torn a shirt or something in the fields he had a bottom drawers of shirts in packages. Or if working on something and didn't have the right tool for some reason, looking around and opening what he needed. They were so loved. Not for getting stuff but just loved.

As I got older during the year he would hear of something my Mam Maw wanted ask me if I had heard about it, and where to get it. Then " off to town" Funny I do that now for my dad only using mother Internet. 

Boy that got long. Sorry. Look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

One of my favorites.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@Remali

good to see you poke your head in the door from time to time. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> @Remali
> 
> good to see you poke your head in the door from time to time. Hope you are doing ok.


You beat me to it, @ tinyliny. 
@Remali - Merry Christmas and I hope all is well.


It's finally looking like Christmas here. We got 3-4 inches of heavy snow overnight. I moved a couple loads of horses for people. And took a short ride on my own.

The forum won't let me load photos right now, for several days, or I post a good snowy one. :smile:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, our barn did our annual Horseback caroling through the adjecent neighborhoods. There are many photos, but they are all on Facebook


I know it's against rules, but for the moment, I only can show this to you via FB. as soon as it's posted to YT, I'll get that. for now. please turn a blind eye to my mild transgression of rules . . . me and X dancing to "All I want for Christmas is You!".

NOTE:
REMOVED LINK . . . SORRY


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Ok, our barn did our annual Horseback caroling through the adjecent neighborhoods. There are many photos, but they are all on Facebook
> 
> 
> I know it's against rules, but for the moment, I only can show this to you via FB. as soon as it's posted to YT, I'll get that. for now. please turn a blind eye to my mild transgression of rules . . . me and X dancing to "All I want for Christmas is You!".
> ...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

pooh! I'll try to get it from YT, if my friend will post it there. it's only about 5 seconds long.


EDIT:

got it on Youtube! (I didn't realize I was holding the bridle in my other hand, dragging it on the ground!)


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

That is too adorable.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What a fun idea @tinyliny! It looks like it was a blast.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the group was 10 horses from our barn, and 4 more joined us later. to be honest, the dynamic was too crazy and some of the riders had to head for home early. 
We rode through a couple of neighborhoods and 'carolled' in the sense that we knew all of 5 songs and repeated them endlessly. then we rode through the parking lot of the local strip mall and stopped to have kids come and pet the horses (the ones that were calm enough to just stand there), and Starbucks brought us hot cocoa!

it was stressful, but fun.


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

Our barn had a Christmas Potluck party on Saturday; that was a fun event to go to! There was all kinds of food and dishes to try, and a lot of horsey people to chat and mingle with! I really enjoyed talking to one of my trainer's other students at the party, and really hope I get to see and ride with her sometime! There were also games set out; one where there were prizes wrapped in a big ball of saran wrap. The group has to sit in a circle; one person gets the ball, and another gets dice (or a die) In order to get the ball, the person has to roll a double, or a six (when working with a die. We only had the die so we had to get to six). The person with the saran ball has to work on unwrapping (without ripping into it!) before the other person gets a double or six. Another game that we played was the potato bucket game. I've seen in on facebook before. The group is set into two teams and a bag of potatoes. For each team, there is a bucket. The objective was to put the potato between your legs, waddle to one side of the room while having the potato between your legs, touch the wall, and waddle to the other side to squat the potato into the bucket. The team who gets all their potatoes in the bucket first wins. Now, that one was a funny game!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I love this song. Any Michael Buble fans here?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I use to play the potato bucket game with water balloons XD

We have our tree up and decorated, presents under it. We'll have our Christmas game Saturday, which is sort of a really big version of dirty Santa, but the presents aren't all bad. Then Sunday and Monday all the festivities go on 

I eagerly await the peanut butter fudge, yum


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I like peanut butter fudge. My aunt sent me some this weekend.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Baked a large batch of cookies yesterday, took them to the barn today for all the grooms/workers and staff to share. Well-received. A pretty good recipe and quite easy to make as you dont have to deal with cookie cutters and re-rolling the dough all the time: 
https://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2016/12/27/cinnamon-roll-cookies/

Added bonus: they make the whole house smell like vanilla and cinnamon <3

I doubled the recipe and it made two of these boxes full (this one is half-full as I filled up a container to give to my groom separate from the 'shared' box).

I'm excitedly preparing for my christmas surprise, can't wait to share the story with you all soon! Can't say what it is just yet... haha


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

as for christmas songs, I love this one. But I might be biased as I love anything Sara Bareilles does...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this really brought a smile to my face. This is the singer who stars in the Broadway hit, "Hamilton", singing with the 5th grade chorus of a public school.

What a lovely harmony!


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> this really brought a smile to my face. This is the singer who stars in the Broadway hit, "Hamilton", singing with the 5th grade chorus of a public school.
> 
> What a lovely harmony!


That is lovely!! I love his voice, one of my broadway favorites


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hamilton was announced as coming to Seattle in March of 2018. the tickets sold out before I could complete the sentence, "Yeah! I think I'll bu. . . . . "

ALL SOLD!


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

aubie said:


> I like peanut butter fudge. My aunt sent me some this weekend.


Fudge is lovely!

This weekend, my uncle and grandmother are coming up to PA for the holiday. I think my uncle from my late father's side is suppose to come up as well. We'll see; I want to make a trip to the barn with them so they can all meet Jet.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I rode in two Christmas parades this year....and that always puts me in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> Wow Aubie. That was phenomenal and gave me legit chills. I'm going to have to share that on Facebook. I love listening to versions that usually don't make mainstream, and that was just.... wow.
> 
> This one has been mine and my dad's favorite for the last few years. I also enjoy listening to Trans Siberian Orchestra; I saw them in concert one year and I MUST see them again.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ifCWN5pJGIE


Love any of the Christmas songs by Pentatonix!!! 

The Little Drummer Boy is fabulous...

I prefer the traditional music; but especially Sleigh Ride cause, of course, the HORSES!! :happydance:


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I rode in two Christmas parades this year....and that always puts me in the Christmas spirit.


I'm now totally curious if you rode with people I know down that way haha! The parade a lot with Saddlebreds, so not sure if you were with them or not!
@AnitaAnne, their songs are truly the best I think! LOVE them!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> I rode in two Christmas parades this year....and that always puts me in the Christmas spirit.


I used to love doing the Christmas parades! I found an old picture from back in high school. My horse us looking the opposite direction of course and I think my eyes are closed! LOL... 

I still have that horse by the way... and as you can see by the vehicles in the background... it was a "couple" of years ago!

LOL....

I miss those days.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

how a little bit of Blue Grass Christmas music


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Sgt.Major has a tremendous voice.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

click on it, it is surprisingly worth it!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You can't have Christmas songs in the UK without this one from Slade


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

This to me, is Christmas


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I love just about anything Christmas-y by Manheim Steamrollers!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Change said:


> I love just about anything Christmas-y by Manheim Steamrollers!


Like this? Beautiful...:smile:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

6gun Kid said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmEfFlbqbbY
> click on it, it is surprisingly worth it!


Hmm. I tried to watch but all rather frightening...had to turn that one off quickly...sorry :frown_color:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you, @AnitaAnne - yes. Beautiful.

I love this one, too:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Tazzie said:


> I'm now totally curious if you rode with people I know down that way haha! The parade a lot with Saddlebreds, so not sure if you were with them or not!
> 
> @*AnitaAnne* , their songs are truly the best I think! LOVE them!



The first parade was through the downtown area of Historic Dayton, TN, where William Jennings Bryant faced off against Clarance Darrow in whats now know as the Scopes Monkey Trial....

The second parade was in Ooltewah, TN.....

Did they make either of these parades?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you Tinyliny and Boots, I am doing well. Had my last surgery for the breast cancer this past summer (August) and am now cancer-free, woo hoo! Feeling much better. Had a wonderful Christmas with friends, and ate way too much of course,ha.

Was 20 below zero here last night, is it too early to be wishing for Spring?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Remali said:


> Thank you Tinyliny and Boots, I am doing well. Had my last surgery for the breast cancer this past summer (August) and am now cancer-free, woo hoo! Feeling much better. Had a wonderful Christmas with friends, and ate way too much of course,ha.
> 
> Was 20 below zero here last night, is it too early to be wishing for Spring?


It's been far to long! Nice to hear your well.....I missed you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have an entire 'herd' of friends who are breast cancer survivors. we do all kinds of luncheons and things. Though i've not had the 'honor' of dealing with Cancer, they let me join in. Super bunch of ladies.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Just absolutely made my night seeing you. So glad you are doing good and had a great holiday. Many many more.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> It's been far to long! Nice to hear your well.....I missed you.



Ohhh that is too kind! Thank you! I should have gotten back on here sooner. I've been doing OK for the most part, just dealing with some fatigue issues. Otherwise, all the crazy stuff from the past year (cancer, heart issues) seem to all be gone now and over with, whew. Planning to have a better 2018 (famous last words, ha). I missed you too, all of you on here!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

aubie said:


> Just absolutely made my night seeing you. So glad you are doing good and had a great holiday. Many many more.


Here's to a GREAT 2018 for all of us!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok I tried to post a bunch of happy faces. Did work but I have one for real, glad to see you.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> I have an entire 'herd' of friends who are breast cancer survivors. we do all kinds of luncheons and things. Though i've not had the 'honor' of dealing with Cancer, they let me join in. Super bunch of ladies.



I was lucky, or, maybe "fortunate" is a better way to put it. My cancer did not spread and was not the kind that spreads,altho it was a high grade (3) and a rather large area, and a more aggressive form of DCIS. Had one lymph node removed and checked to be sure, no cancer there tho. It was odd... one day you are OK, the next day you have cancer. And then, the surgeries... I was lucky there too, all mine were outpatient surgeries (2 lumpectomies and the mastectomy), even the mastectomy, they said I could stay overnight... but, well, you know me, my dog Maddie was waiting for me at home alone (my neighbor was checking in on her that day to make sure Maddie had food and water and piddle pads), so home I went only a couple hours after the mastectomy. All went real well, not much pain at all, just the second and third day, had sharp weird shooting pains from the lymph node site.... and then pain meds helped a lot. And, really, I was lucky that I never got depressed or too freaked out. I took it easy for the first week or so, and Maddie was good company (my four-legged nurse, ha).

Your friends are lucky to have you for such a good friend and for support, those lunch dates are important.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they are all real go -getters. they keep up their involvement in the arts, and do a lot of cooking and eating well. one lady is still fighting, actively, her cancer. the others are in happy remission. my bestie has been in remission so long it's easy to forget it ever happened.

But, in late 2016 I lost my best riding buddy, to cancer. she fought for 3 years, and then there were no more chemical miracles to offer, so she said, 'no more' and went 'natural'. She went very fast then, but was riding literally up until a month before she left us. 
I think of her often when I am on this or that trail, where she jumped her horse over some log that I made my horse step over (me being timid). I'll miss her, how she pushed me to be braver.


----------

